# All my gold



## sebass (Dec 30, 2012)

in this pictures i have all my gold from : ceramic cpu proces (2 proces with 23 cpu mix low and hight value ) under 1,40 gr 
: cipset from mainboard and vga card (1 proces 150-180 gr )under 1,2 gr 
:memori chip with pins 2 side (more then 600 gr ) under 0,6 gr 
and another process 1 or 2 and i miss the grams but the fiinal is 4,02 , is not very good melting the black botton on top is from borax ,
Never stops here  is a very nice passion , i wanth to process more and more gold ...not to sell .
Here i have pictures form process to boling and to precipitate


----------



## Geo (Dec 30, 2012)

you are getting there. good job so far.


----------



## butcher (Dec 30, 2012)

trash to treasure :lol:


----------



## qst42know (Jan 2, 2013)

I hope you tested the solution in the second photo with stannous. It really is a habit that pays for itself. :mrgreen:


----------



## sebass (Jan 3, 2013)

yes , is tested with fresh Cl2Sn, and the test it was pozitive .


----------

